# Turkey Pot Call



## RW Mackey (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is one of my pot calls, Spalted Maple, 2 sided, Glass over Slate. The pic is my hunting buddy with his Rio from this spring. He wanted my first call, even though its not my first, it's the first one I would send out the door. Great sound, high pitched raspy yelps on the glass and some sweet yelps and killer clucks and purrs on the slate side. Striker is Black & White Ebony.
I'm pleased with the look and sound.

Thanks for looking.

Roy


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow Roy - very good looking! The striker is awesome as well. Wouldn't believe it is your first
Jim R


----------



## SENC (Jun 12, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 12, 2013)

In this 'two-sided' configuration, does the slate disc act as the "soundboard"?


----------



## bearmanric (Jun 13, 2013)

Very nice work. Love the Detail on the striker. Started cutting striker blanks for you today. Rick


----------



## JohnAtkins (Jun 13, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> In this 'two-sided' configuration, does the slate disc act as the "soundboard"?



Yes, if you are interested in how one like this is made I wrote a tutorial a while back on how to make them. http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,16917.msg127835.html#msg127835


----------



## Jason Needham (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice call. What do you to mat the picture to the slate and do you put a coating over the picture?


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 13, 2013)

JohnAtkins said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> > In this 'two-sided' configuration, does the slate disc act as the "soundboard"?
> ...



Thank You, John! Earlier this week I ordered 4 slate and 4 glass discs with the intention of making a few calls for my turkey hunting kids and grandkids. I had envisioned a "two-voices" call, but my concept is not a sexy as yours. I appreciate your sharing these here.


----------



## RW Mackey (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the comments. Even though I liked it, you never know what everyone else thinks. To answer some of your questions, Jim, it's the first I wold send out the door, not my first call. I've used several board feet of red oak I got locally. Making the call isn't hard, getting one to be able to repeat the sound is the really hard part. As John stated this two sided call uses the sound board
As the bottom playing surface. It's a popular way to do it and it really doesn't require any more work to build it. This way you get two different sounds in one call. Jason, I just glued the pic to the sound board, no coating over it. We'll see how it holds up. I have some stickers coming that I wii be using on the glass surface calls, I'll post one up when I get them in.
I have made glass, slate and copper calls so far that I the sound of, will try aluminum next. I have several different woods coming in soon, can't wait to try them.

Thanks Again
Roy


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2013)

Now that is a sweet looking call! I really like that idea of 2 in 1 also....


----------

